# FINALLY.... I impressed my Wife!



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Okay, I've been shooting slingshots for a while now... and I thought I've done some pretty neat shots with them... but my Wife,.. my Wife has not been impressed by ANYTHING I've done... until today!

We were watching an episode of Extreme Marksmen and I saw a guy on there shooting a Ruger .45 cal single action at two balloons with one shot... hit a blade, cut the bullet in half and hit both balloons with one shot. Well, I saw that and remarked to my Wife that's not a hard shot and I don't even know why they're showing it.... She said "well I know YOU can do it, but for most people it is really hard"... I told her, "No it's so easy that pretty much anybody can do it with a little bit of practice" and "in fact it's SO easy I can do the same shot with a slingshot, which would be MUCH harder"! My adoring, faithful and "supportive" Wife simply said "yeah right, _whatever_"

SOOOO, I looked and looked for balloons and couldn't find any, and ended up using a couple of aluminum soda pop cans instead.
This shot was actually VERY easy to do. After shooting the shot from 20-21' (first try mind you), I also did it from 33' as well (2 tries), but the video quality wasn't good enough to see the cans being impacted and me be in the frame at the same time from that distance. Therefore 7 yards it is!















Again, I've done a LOT harder shots than this, but for some reason THIS is the one that impresses her... go figure!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Can't live with them cant live without them, go figure. Nice shooting Bill.
Philly


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice Slice .


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I'll see you guys later.
I need to go practice.
Alot!!

Great shooting Bill!


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Too cool. Nice shot Bill


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

I believe that behind every great man is a great woman.







Excellent shootin' and a super slingshot, that's for sure. Very cool video - thanks. Like your knife a lot too; excellent folder you have there.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks guys.

The little lady is a little hard to impress... She started as one of my Karate students, won State USTU and AAU is a 3rd Dan in Tae Kwon Do, 1st degree in Combat Hapkido, shoots a pistol or rifle better than most men who think they can shoot... has had 6 children... tough as a boot, search youtube "baylor karate" she was demostrating forms while pregnant for some of the students (we need to film some new ones now that she's through with all that)... and thinks she's heard "it all". And that's just the proverbial tip of the iceberg... So yeah, it's tough to impress her!

The knife, that's a Lone Wolf "Longhorn"... I changed out the clip so that it seats deep in the pocket. It's small enough to carry and big enough to do some real work, and being made out of some of the best steel and materials available... actually is a premium knife at a fair price.


----------



## Delaney (Nov 22, 2010)

Sweet shooting! Love the slingshot and that little Lone Wolf, I may have to look into them I need a new folder.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

nice shot


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Would be nice to see a slow motion video f0 another try.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Black powder shooters like to split bullets on an ax head stuck in the backer with a clay target on either side of it. I did it a few times with a flint lock rifle years ago and it was great fun. Looks like it's even more fun with a slingshot from your video. Good shooting.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Very very cool!


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Gota say I liked that one! You should use 50/50 cans for the next video...lol


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Actually, the next video will be cutting a playing card in half... I did some practice on it today, and contrary to what I thought, it's a lot harder than the split shot. You have to be DEAD straight, and the velocity of the shot has to be around 250 fps+.

I destroyed many cards today, but none got the cut to go all the way through using .38 lead ball... so I'm thinking of moving up to .44 and trying again later, after finishing up some slingshot orders.


----------



## slingshooter1953 (Aug 28, 2010)

Hey Bill What happened to the red HATHCOCK SNIPER you was going to make,,a week ago?? GREG


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Not bad. Baumstamm made a video about that, too. I think he shot at 2 candles.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

slingshooter1953 said:


> Hey Bill What happened to the red HATHCOCK SNIPER you was going to make,,a week ago?? GREG


Like I told you before, I had to make some in red since all I had was black. Was able to get some done today, detailing is next, they should be ready to mail on Thursday.


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

Now that just makes me want to hang mine up and stick with making them LOL

Chris


----------



## Sharpdogs (Oct 5, 2010)

That's no way to treat a lone wolf knife! Awesome shooting, better than the old SOG Knives advertisements with the .45 bullet.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

So cool Bill! The "Old West" is alive and well in Texas!







Flatband


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

The only way my wife would be impressed is if I done everything she told me to.

And I'm not.

So she won't.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Mario (Feb 15, 2011)

Not only you impressed your wife, but everyone in this forum!... you should put this on Top Shot, and see if they even come close !!.. you would take the 100 Grand home

Great shot!!...


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Those guys on Top Shot are decidely not impressive... I know quite a few people that can shoot quite a bit better than what I've seen them do so far, me included... Now some of those guys on Extreme Marksmen are pretty awesome though!


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Awesome shot! I'm gob smacked!








might try this but...I may have to use a large melon for ammo and 6" away,can the HTS handle this ammo Bill?


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Well I dont mean to be critical but that shot does not look like it was taken from 21 feet,you take nine steps from the target to the camera then you take 3 steps to the side and back towards the target you take the shot and take 6 and a bit steps to reach the target that would mean your steps would need to be 3ft 2inches per step, they are huge steps the average person only takes steps covering around 2ft that would make the target just over 12ft away.To be honest I would not find it that hard to hit it from that distance either, although I dont have any lead shot to prove it.I did show a video of me shooting 2 cans using 2 steel ammo with one shot from 33ft measured,you really should use a tape measure when doing things like this as distance is deceiving on camera.And if its difficult to see the targets being hit from 33ft stand the camera offset behind the target facing you that way their is no doubt dont forget the tape measure.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

hawk2009 can you give a link of your vids? I cant find any!! cheers


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Dude, I'm 6'4" tall... each of my shoes are a little over 12" long for ease of comparison, and my steps are longer than the average. And as you very well know from other videos, I have measured the distances with a tape measure before, so I know what they are anyway, just as you do or should.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Like In said if I could fire a melon 6" away I'd be happy,even at ten feet its still inspiring


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Okay, I just went out and measured it with a tape measure... hawk was partially right. It is exactly 19.75 feet to the mark I cut with the edge of my shoe to the catch box. But the target, was right at 4" further... so it was 20' to the actual target not 21'... of course I said it was 20-21' so there it is.

Duplicate the shot guys... or come up with some trick shots of your own... maybe be the FIRST to cut a card in half... entertain the World with your slingshot expertise and antics!


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

playing Card?







I'll start with a US phone book,thank you


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

I have come up with target shooting video's in the past Two cans with one shot from 33ft was one, i dont have that on you tube any more I wiped it off as I do others every now and again I have three shooting video's really just testing the slingshots hitting cans from 33ft or further not that hard to do. but the card split sounds reasonable I will give it a go may have to buy a pack of cards though.I made another video today shooting two cans with one shot on the second attempt


----------



## ChrisMan (Jan 3, 2011)

nice shooting bill!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I've been working and working on this dang card cutting shot... I've gotten to where I can hit the edge of the card about half the time from 35' but the cutting in half part... let's just say, I've killed an entire deck of cards and haven't cut even ONE all the way in half.

The accuracy is there, it's the speed that's lacking. So far my best is getting the cut to be about 2/3 the way through.
It's looking like this MIGHT be the ultimate test for slingshot shooting... Because you have to have both accuracy and speed to get it done. It's a LOT easier to simply cut a lead ball in half on a knife blade, takes far less FPS.

Looks like I'm going have to come up with a souped up band formula to get this thing done! The bands I've been using will put a 3/8" steel ball clean through a grackle at 75', but don't do very well with this particular stunt.

IF/WHEN I can get it done consistently... I'll see about videoing it. Maybe putting the camera real close to the card and angling it to see further out to where I'll be standing.

I know Torsten shoots at pretty high velocities, and he's pretty accurate too... this shot might be right up his alley.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> I have come up with target shooting video's in the past Two cans with one shot from 33ft was one, i dont have that on you tube any more I wiped it off as I do others every now and again I have three shooting video's really just testing the slingshots hitting cans from 33ft or further not that hard to do. but the card split sounds reasonable I will give it a go may have to buy a pack of cards though.I made another video today shooting two cans with one shot on the second attempt


Sorry, call me dense if you want to, but I'm not understanding the "trick" in this trick shot.... I always thought the trick is to separate the cans and hit them with one ball and one shot by cutting the ball in half on a blade... not shooting two or more balls at the same time, or shooting one ball and having it ricochet into the second can.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Well I feel insignificant now... I'd better practice more


----------



## FURGLE (Feb 20, 2011)

what a SHOTT !!! 
Nice one bill









Atb

Ross


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> Well I dont mean to be critical but that shot does not look like it was taken from 21 feet,you take nine steps from the target to the camera then you take 3 steps to the side and back towards the target you take the shot and take 6 and a bit steps to reach the target that would mean your steps would need to be 3ft 2inches per step, they are huge steps the average person only takes steps covering around 2ft that would make the target just over 12ft away.To be honest I would not find it that hard to hit it from that distance either, although I dont have any lead shot to prove it.I did show a video of me shooting 2 cans using 2 steel ammo with one shot from 33ft measured,you really should use a tape measure when doing things like this as distance is deceiving on camera.And if its difficult to see the targets being hit from 33ft stand the camera offset behind the target facing you that way their is no doubt dont forget the tape measure.


I can say as a photographer with over 10 years experience that you never judge distances
in pictures from camera or video camera. There's several resons why:

1) If you're shooting with a telephoto lens you get an effect called compression. The foreground
object and the background appear closer together than they actually are due to this characteristic
of telephoto lens. Same effect when you zoom in with a compact digital camera or zooming with a
camcorder. Makes no difference.

2) On the opposite extreme, when using wide angle lenses or going wide with your camcorder
the opposite is true. The distances between the foreground and background appear farther apart than
they actually are in reality. Also, the foreground object will appear much larger and will be dominate
in the picture.

Hope this clears up this aspect of judging distances from video or pics.

Counting the steps was a more accurate estimation than going by what you think is close
or not.

Next time you look through the sports page on a major newspaper notice that most of the shots
have this compression effect in them. The background appears right up against the subject. A good
example is when the photographer zooms in on a football player and the audience appears right up
against the football player. Check it out and you'll see what I'm talking about.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I missed a pheasant at 4 yards out my car window the other day, now that takes some doing ha ha, jeff


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Great shot!


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Bill Hays said:


> I have come up with target shooting video's in the past Two cans with one shot from 33ft was one, i dont have that on you tube any more I wiped it off as I do others every now and again I have three shooting video's really just testing the slingshots hitting cans from 33ft or further not that hard to do. but the card split sounds reasonable I will give it a go may have to buy a pack of cards though.I made another video today shooting two cans with one shot on the second attempt
> 
> 
> 
> call me dense if you want to, but I'm not understanding the "trick" in this trick shot.... I always thought the trick is to separate the cans and hit them with one ball and one shot by cutting the ball in half on a blade... not shooting two or more balls at the same time, or shooting one ball and having it ricochet into the second can.


Bill A knife wont cut steel or I would have done, this video is for slingshot sniper he was asking for a link to my video's The only ones I have now are just testing the slingshots or instructional, I assume from his comment he was looking for tricks this video is shooting two cans using two steel balls one for each can with one shot which worked.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Good shooting Bill.

I quite like seeing the accuracy you have attained. This was an enjoyable video for the challenge you put yourself to and accomplished.

These videos you and others post, as I mentioned somewhere else, are good encouragement to keep honing our skills.

Thanks for taking the time to set all this up an video.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> Bill A knife wont cut steel or I would have done, this video is for slingshot sniper he was asking for a link to my video's The only ones I have now are just testing the slingshots or instructional, I assume from his comment he was looking for tricks this video is shooting two cans using two steel balls one for each can with one shot which worked.


Gotcha, I didn't mean to come across as being snide... just having one of _those_ days. Headaches all day and my twins taking on the challenge of trying to destroy the house can make for a pretty irritating day.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Bill Hays said:


> Bill A knife wont cut steel or I would have done, this video is for slingshot sniper he was asking for a link to my video's The only ones I have now are just testing the slingshots or instructional, I assume from his comment he was looking for tricks this video is shooting two cans using two steel balls one for each can with one shot which worked.


Gotcha, I didn't mean to come across as being snide... just having one of _those_ days. Headaches all day and my twins taking on the challenge of trying to destroy the house can make for a pretty irritating day.
[/quote]
I fully understand been through all that, mine are grown up only still cant get rid of them Im thinking of changing the locks.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> Bill A knife wont cut steel or I would have done, this video is for slingshot sniper he was asking for a link to my video's The only ones I have now are just testing the slingshots or instructional, I assume from his comment he was looking for tricks this video is shooting two cans using two steel balls one for each can with one shot which worked.


Gotcha, I didn't mean to come across as being snide... just having one of _those_ days. Headaches all day and my twins taking on the challenge of trying to destroy the house can make for a pretty irritating day.
[/quote]
I fully understand been through all that, mine are grown up only still cant get rid of them Im thinking of changing the locks.
[/quote]

do what my dad did, on my 18th birthday, he gave me a key, i thought it was the motor bike i wanted, wrong it was a key to a caravan on a site with a weelks rent paid ha ha, jeff


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

shot in the foot said:


> Bill A knife wont cut steel or I would have done, this video is for slingshot sniper he was asking for a link to my video's The only ones I have now are just testing the slingshots or instructional, I assume from his comment he was looking for tricks this video is shooting two cans using two steel balls one for each can with one shot which worked.


Gotcha, I didn't mean to come across as being snide... just having one of _those_ days. Headaches all day and my twins taking on the challenge of trying to destroy the house can make for a pretty irritating day.[/quote]I fully understand been through all that, mine are grown up only still cant get rid of them Im thinking of changing the locks.[/quote]do what my dad did, on my 18th birthday, he gave me a key, i thought it was the motor bike i wanted, wrong it was a key to a caravan on a site with a weelks rent paid ha ha, jeff
[/quote]
Oh sweet like it,Only problem is the wife even though they are grown up they are still her babies I haven't got a chance in ****.


----------

